# Gunner Kennel Reviews



## Northern Neck VA (Dec 1, 2016)

Just wondering what people liked or disliked about them.

NNK


----------



## cmccallum (Jan 4, 2017)

Like everything but the weight and the price. Best travel kennel on the market. period.


----------



## Black & Yellow (Jan 9, 2016)

Is there enough ventilation to keep these cool onn warmer days? With only side vents I am wondering if fans become necessity on an 80 degree day.


----------



## Callin Baton Rouge (May 11, 2015)

Black & Yellow said:


> Is there enough ventilation to keep these cool onn warmer days? With only side vents I am wondering if fans become necessity on an 80 degree day.



If 80 is warm for you, then I envy you. I've always thought ventilation is good. Rubber feet keep the kennel slightly off the ground for circulation under the kennel. They make a new fan accessory that's pretty pricey. Dog has been at the trainer the last few months, so I have no personal experience in 95* weather yet. 

I have seen a youtube video when they compare floor temperatures of the standard plastic vs gunner after being left on a hot driveway. Temps were 15-20* cooler in the gunner. Cant find the video at the moment.


----------



## Nathan85 (May 23, 2016)

I'm in the market for a few travel kennels. If I had one dog and I had to keep it in a travel kennel out in the open, I would probably choose the Gunner. Other than that, I can't see it being worth the price. I can buy three Ruff Toughs for the price of one Gunner.


----------



## WilliamMStone (Sep 5, 2017)

My major concern is about the enough ventilation there. Such that it can be kept cooler even on the warmer days. And with the side vents, I wonder about becoming the necessity on an 80 degrees day.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

WilliamMStone said:


> My major concern is about the enough ventilation there. Such that it can be kept cooler even on the warmer days. And with the side vents, I wonder about becoming the necessity on an 80 degrees day.


The design of the Gunner Kennel is like a kayak, it's double wall rotomolded and that extra layer of material helps block UV rays as well as humidity. It also has rubber feet which raises the kennel off of the ground a bit. This rotomolded design and raising the kennel off the ground limits heat transmission from truck beds or pavement. The ventilation is plenty and I believe they now offer an external fan you can attach for added circulation. 

With all of that said, the G1 *Large *is a beast of a kennel. It's heavy, but it does have wheels but it's still a bit cumbersome to move around at times. It also takes up a large portion of a truck bed. The intermediate is a little more manageable to move around. 


I love my Large but I do wish it was a hair lighter and a bit easier to move around.


----------



## cmccallum (Jan 4, 2017)

I have two intermediates and they have back vents also. The old design only had side vents and they made a design change and added back vents about a year ago. If you have one or two dogs, I wouldn't go any other way. The dog is safe and secure in a gunner. If you have more than two dogs, it's not practical.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I Don't own one but have a friend that does. I was talking to him this weekend and he said he really likes the kennel. The one thing he said he would not do again is get the optional rubber coating on the bottom (inside) the kennel. His dog is a digger and she ended up with it all stuck in her coat.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

The intermediate size is supposed to fit a 75 pound dog. I have a 60 pound dog that was too cramped for weekend trips, so I sent it back. The next size up is way too big.


----------



## ChesapeakeRebel (Apr 10, 2020)

counciloak said:


> The intermediate size is supposed to fit a 75 pound dog. I have a 60 pound dog that was too cramped for weekend trips, so I sent it back. The next size up is way too big.



The quality of the kennel is top notch 


The sizing is awful 

I got rid of mine and got an Ainley 

The gunners aren’t near long enough 

It will cause your dog to get stoved up


----------



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

I have an intermediate and a small for my border collie. The quality is obvious. I don't like the crates for my two labs-I feel like they are too small and I don't like the ventilation for them. The BC loves it but border collies love dark little dens. I bought the fan but returned it-it was SUPER loud. Since my crates are in my van it made a difference. Wouldn't matter if they were in the back of a truck. Love the company-wish every company had such great products and customer service.


----------

